# Cleaning with babies



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

When is the earliest you can clean the nesting area? I been able to clean the rest of the cage while leaving that intact. It's really starting to stink though lol


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Personally if I need to move doe and babies for whatever reason, that I will do it no matter what age after 24-48 hours old unless the doe seems really nervous and skittish (in which case I usually find moving her in with another nursing doe with same age babies settles them right down and have no issue).

Although I never move doe and babies together, will take doe out first into a carrier, then move the babies and any clean bits of nest I can, like any clean pieces of tissue paper into a separate carrier while I clean, then make a little nest area and put the babies and their bedding that was saved if any into the nest area for them to settle in a bit before putting the doe back in with some nice treats.


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

Ok i wasnt too sure if i could change it or not.


----------

